# GMC 2500 HD 5200 Front GVW



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

Any if you guys out there running a 8'6 MVP 3 or a wideout on a GMC 2500 hd with the Front axle weight at 5200. The truck is a Diesel as well. A friend of mine just bought a truck and the dealer is telling him that all he can put in the truck is a Mid weight plow. Any help would be good.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

That is what they say.

But

A lot of guys buy the mount for the truck
Then they get or run whatever plow they wish.
And install it themselves.
It's really not that hard to do and you will learn how your plow works.

Add some additional counterweight.

Write or wrong most of us at some point run our trucke over weight.

Just don't use it as a Dailey driver with the plow attached to the truck.
Remove it when not in use.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I run a 9.6 MVP3 on my crew cab short box diesel 2500HD.

It does just fine.


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

Philbilly2 said:


> I run a 9.6 MVP3 on my crew cab short box diesel 2500HD.
> 
> It does just fine.


How well does it Handel the plow ? 5200 fgvw ?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

It is really kinda to much plow, but hey whatever. The only thing that I don't like is if I don't have enough ballast, it gets a little squirmy in the rear end in 2wd. Get it loaded and it is fine.

I would not even bat an eye at a 8.6, honestly, I would do another 9.6 if I was doing it again.

I think my front end is only 4800, 2007 classic body style. but not sure, truck is at home.


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

Philbilly2 said:


> It is really kinda to much plow, but hey whatever. The only thing that I don't like is if I don't have enough ballast, it gets a little squirmy in the rear end in 2wd. Get it loaded and it is fine.
> 
> I would not even bat an eye at a 8.6, honestly, I would do another 9.6 if I was doing it again.
> 
> I think my front end is only 4800, 2007 classic body style. but not sure, truck is at home.


I told him I think he would be fine with the 8.6. Not sure what the dealer will do I think he will have to install it him self. They did tell him that would not recommended.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Mossman381 is a member of this board check his youtube channel out he 01 3500 dually with 9.6 western v and wings no promblems im sure he has counter wieght back there


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

LAB INC said:


> I told him I think he would be fine with the 8.6. Not sure what the dealer will do I think he will have to install it him self. They did tell him that would not recommended.


Yep... chevy owners have been dealing with this for years. That is trade off of a truck that rides like a Cadillac.

And my truck front end is only a 4670lb gvw :laughing:

just as sno said, unhook it when you are not using it.


----------



## River (Dec 9, 2016)

This is why I bought the 3500 SRW instead if the 2500. They are the same price and the 3500 is built for a heavier load. I'm not sure the weight on mine but I have my Boss DXT and then my 3 cubic yard spreader as a counterweight. Should be alright but that is the only bad thing about the chevy. At least the chevy won't be found on the road dead


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

mine doesnt ride like a Cadillac.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> mine doesnt ride like a Cadillac.


You must have the Mercedes suspension option then... nice.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

River said:


> This is why I bought the 3500 SRW instead if the 2500. They are the same price and the 3500 is built for a heavier load. I'm not sure the weight on mine but I have my Boss DXT and then my 3 cubic yard spreader as a counterweight. Should be alright but that is the only bad thing about the chevy. At least the chevy won't be found on the road dead


Yeah... no, you are wrong.

They have the same exact front end parts. The only difference between the two is the rear leaf pack. Your srw 3500 is the exact same truck just with the addition of a progressive overload to it. You have the same gvwr as a 2500hd as you are limited by the tires not the suspension.


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

Philbilly2 said:


> Yeah... no, you are wrong.
> 
> They have the same exact front end parts. The only difference between the two is the rear leaf pack. Your srw 3500 is the exact same truck just with the addition of a progressive overload to it. You have the same gvwr as a 2500hd as you are limited by the tires not the suspension.


So will a 2500 hd with the 5200 front GVW be ok ? Or will it sag and look bad.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

LAB INC said:


> So will a 2500 hd with the 5200 front GVW be ok ? Or will it sag and look bad.


Who cares if it sags, just add some counterweight to level it out.
The weight will also take some weight off of the front.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

SnoFarmer said:


> That is what they say.
> 
> But
> 
> ...





Philbilly2 said:


> It is really kinda to much plow, but hey whatever. The only thing that I don't like is if I don't have enough ballast, it gets a little squirmy in the rear end in 2wd. Get it loaded and it is fine.
> 
> I would not even bat an eye at a 8.6, honestly, I would do another 9.6 if I was doing it again.
> 
> I think my front end is only 4800, 2007 classic body style. but not sure, truck is at home.





Philbilly2 said:


> Yep... chevy owners have been dealing with this for years. That is trade off of a truck that rides like a Cadillac.
> 
> And my truck front end is only a 4670lb gvw :laughing:
> 
> just as sno said, unhook it when you are not using it.





Philbilly2 said:


> Yeah... no, you are wrong.
> 
> They have the same exact front end parts. The only difference between the two is the rear leaf pack. Your srw 3500 is the exact same truck just with the addition of a progressive overload to it. You have the same gvwr as a 2500hd as you are limited by the tires not the suspension.





Mark Oomkes said:


> It will all melt by July 4th.....





kimber750 said:


> And one other thing who the truck exercises at 5am during an ice storm.





BUFF said:


> And.......





LAB INC said:


> So will a 2500 hd with the 5200 front GVW be ok ? Or will it sag and look bad.


It's almost christmass, get the plow.

Or.
Do you really need one?


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

SnoFarmer said:


> It's almost christmass, get the plow.
> 
> Or.
> Do you really need one?


Just don't want it to sag so slow it looks bad.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

It's a 900 plus pound fulcrum, it is going to sag. Balance it with counterweight.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Function before fashion.


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

Add some front timbren..crank it up a bit and get to it!


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

my bars have been cranked


----------

